# Has Anyone Bought From APB Pole Barns?



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't seem to find much about them on the web, other than they have one of the best web sites out there for anything pole barn you'd need to know... Metal estimators, concrete estimators, all kinds of DIY tips and tricks and video... 

I've just not found much for people liking or not liking them.

They have some of the better prices out there, but I can beat them, but I get less in the deal. Over all, they seem to be a one stop shop, even down to the footers for your holes... 

If you have bought from them, please let me know.. I'm about to send them a bunch of money, so I'd like to hear if anyone has bought from them and what your experience was.

And oh yeah.. I can't wait to put up a 50 foot pole barn by my self.. UGH!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Have you talked to any of the advertisers in the Bulletin Board?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

You mean locally?

I've talked to a couple metal building people... no thanks.. 

I'd rather do all the work myself and put up a true pole barn... much sturdier... I really can't afford the labor, but if I could, not much good reliable labor in this area as you know..


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Have you looked at the package prices?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. but they are all metal buildings... I really want wood. I can get into a metal building cheaper, but they just aren't as sturdy... 

I plan to put a storage loft in it, so that isn't so easy to do with metal either.

This package deal I'm looking at from APB includes everything but the post holes, delivered, and no tax, and it's hard to even beat the price pricing out lumber and materials myself.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm confused. The package prices are for wood pole buildings with metal roofs and siding. you can buy metal (structural steel buildings) configured anyway you want. Are you going to be there this afternoon?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah.. I'm home all day, swing on by if you want.. I gotta put a new leaf spring in my truck... 

I've not seen any local wood building kits, other than Carter Lumber..


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Check diypole barns.com. Out of Ohio and I got my 30'x72' from them. Delivered to site and top quality material. People were great to work with.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I looked at them, but it was a higher price. I did find a couple of reviews with APB and they read well... I've already started the process with them... So far great to work with..


----------



## newtosteading1 (Mar 6, 2020)

Curious for a follow up on this thread. What are your thoughts on an APB pole barn now? We're looking at one but still haven't been able to find a lot of reviews.


----------

